# Houston Rockets = Team China?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It had never thought about this, but during tonight's game a TNT broadcastor (probably Czar) commented that the new Houston uniforms resembled the Chinese National Team, and is probably made that way to market to the billions of people in China! It's obvious that Houston wants to tap into the Chinese market, but creating a jersey to suit their taste, isn't that a bit extreme? Then again the jersey colours are those of the original Rockets... What do you think??


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

No. Lets give the Rocket's marketing team a little more credit.

Would you be saying the same thing if the Rocket's colors were blue? I'm sure some of it had to do with marketing, but lets be logical about it.

Stuart


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Take my word for it, the new funky logo may look somewhat like a Chinese pictograph but it won't be mistaken by any Chinese reader for an actual Chinese word. 

A lot of uniform changes this season. Reminds me of ML Baseball. The new Rockets uniform looks good, modern and sophisticated. The logo takes a little getting used to, since its slimmed down, not blocky like most logos, but it grows on you. It looks a lot better than that Tang-looking Suns uniform.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

I think all the new uni's look good this season... Even Toronto with those crazy red ones on opening night... Like they're trying to do the whole Canadian red maple leaf thing... Simple colors are in... Purple, Aqua, Muave, Fuscia, Indigo, Pink & Neon Green are all out...

Peace.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

The logo was also designed by a person of Asian heritage. I don't wanna sound racist, and i don't think it is, but that could affect the design. I'm sure Yao had an influence, but I know that wasn't totally it.



> Even Toronto with those crazy red ones on opening night... Like they're trying to do the whole Canadian red maple leaf thing


Yes, you are correct. Toronto did go for a bit more of a Canadian look this season. Stupid Blue Jays went the other way and got horrible reviews up here.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#colonel</b>!
> I think all the new uni's look good this season... Even Toronto with those crazy red ones on opening night... Like they're trying to do the whole Canadian red maple leaf thing... Simple colors are in... Purple, Aqua, Muave, Fuscia, Indigo, Pink & Neon Green are all out...
> 
> Peace.


The Dallas jerseys are horrid. They really do hurt to look at because they kind of change colors and distract you from the gameplay.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> The logo was also designed by a person of Asian heritage. I don't wanna sound racist, and i don't think it is, but that could affect the design. I'm sure Yao had an influence, but I know that wasn't totally it.


I don't think you were either....

BTW, Steve Kerr thinks the logo resemnled a Chinese charactor.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=sk-firstimpressions&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

"The Houston Rockets are doing their best to sell a billion replica jerseys in China, as their new uniforms are red and white with a suspiciously Chinese-character-looking logo on the side."


I thought the letters looked liked it came from a Chinese restarant.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

If you saw a logo that looked like this: b%1g9?R] 

Would it have more consumer appeal to you as an English-speaking and reading person just because it appeared a little like the language symbols (which they are, in this case, but there aren't any gobblygook symbols on my keyboard) that form actual words?

If I thought the uniform designer was trying some kind of subsconscious suggestive visual trick, I would have no compunction in pointing that out. In this case, it's far-fetched. Believe me, the Rockets new logo does not look like any recognizable Chinese character. Besides, neither traditional nor popular Chinese styles revolve around the form of the written language's symbology.

The logo IS highly suggestive of technology (numbers font), the future (the arches), space symbols (planetary ring and flaming contrail suggestions of the R) and one or two other things I'm not sure about that make me think of rapid, linear movement.

If Chinese people buy Rockets jerseys, it'll be because of Yao. I doubt if the same style was used for any other team's jersey except Yao's team, it would hold any special appeal. An alternate appeal of the Rockets new logo design to the Chinese is that they think they've just taken the lead in the space race, so the space suggestions in the new design may appeal on that level.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

and so what if they want to appeal to the chinese people? is there anything wrong with that? they wanna make some money, let them.


----------



## EvilHaider (Nov 17, 2003)

Personally, I think that's one of the ugliest logos in the NBA. Since the first time I saw it, I didn't care for it. Even the previous logo was better looking. For me it doesn't hold any resemblance to any chinese characters or anything like that. It looks more suited to something like "Buffy the vampire slayer" to me. That was my first thought when I saw it for the first time.


----------

